# Need input on best sewer and drain machines



## Jake2391 (Apr 10, 2014)

We used Marco machines for 20 years and have several machines ranging from the small mini 60 to the big boys. Now that Marco is no longer in business we can no longer buy repair parts like cables, bushings, etc.. We bought a couple of General machines the other day, Mini-rooter and mini-rooter pro I believe are the names. The pro uses a 1/2 cable and has a self-feeder. The feeder has a lot of trouble retrieving the cable and the machine makes a lot of noise when most of the cable is out of the drum(sounds worse than my 20 year old machine). We returned it and now are in desperate need of a machine. We mainly need one for unstopping residential sewers 1/2x75 cable and light enough for one man to pick up? Any suggestions?


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Gorlitz makes good machines as a Ridgid and Spartan


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

First suggestion is going to be that you pop on over to the introductions page and tell us a little bit about yourself. Take care of that and you will find guys chomping at the bit to help you out on this one.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Jake2391 said:


> We used Marco machines for 20 years and have several machines ranging from the small mini 60 to the big boys. Now that Marco is no longer in business we can no longer buy repair parts like cables, bushings, etc.. We bought a couple of General machines the other day, Mini-rooter and mini-rooter pro I believe are the names. The pro uses a 1/2 cable and has a self-feeder. The feeder has a lot of trouble retrieving the cable and the machine makes a lot of noise when most of the cable is out of the drum(sounds worse than my 20 year old machine). We returned it and now are in desperate need of a machine. We mainly need one for unstopping residential sewers *1/2x75 cable* and light enough for one man to pick up? Any suggestions?



Yes the 1/2"x75' cable will totally destroy any sewer system on this planet and just may be too much snake. I would get yourself a shopping cart at HD and fill it full of DIY 3/8" Cobra brand snake and have a go at it.


----------



## Doctor (May 21, 2012)

Check out Gorlitz website


----------



## All Pro (Nov 15, 2013)

What? 1/2" in a mainline?


----------



## All Pro (Nov 15, 2013)

Don't hit any roots.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Jake2391 said:


> We used Marco machines for 20 years and have several machines ranging from the small mini 60 to the big boys. Now that Marco is no longer in business we can no longer buy repair parts like cables, bushings, etc.. We bought a couple of General machines the other day, Mini-rooter and mini-rooter pro I believe are the names. The pro uses a 1/2 cable and has a self-feeder. The feeder has a lot of trouble retrieving the cable and the machine makes a lot of noise when most of the cable is out of the drum(sounds worse than my 20 year old machine). We returned it and now are in desperate need of a machine. We mainly need one for unstopping residential sewers 1/2x75 cable and light enough for one man to pick up? Any suggestions?


My suggestion is for you to tell us if you are a plumber or drain tech in the introduction page..


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Get a brute Jetter from jetters north west. It does all drains and all clogs


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

I prefer ridgid. They take a beating , and i love their customer support.they have tons of replacement parts available and they take care of their wholesalers.


----------



## Plumbtastic1 (Jul 5, 2014)

I have a sectional(k60) and a drum (k750). I am partial to the k60. Much more versatile, and I have a far better success rate with the k60. It does take some finesse and practice, but after a dozen or so lines you'll have a great "feel" for the machine.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

If you like upright drum machines I would start with Spartan as the best, then Ridgid and some of the Eel drums are nice (Model N). If you prefer a sled style machine Grolitz, and Mytanna do a good job. Stay far away from Duracable machines, I have it on a good source that they break down often and are a royal PITA to repair.

Now if you like sectional machines I would start with Ridgid, then look at Rothenberger, and finally Eel. 

Since you are a Marco user I would bet the Spartan machines would be your best bet. You will be amazed and realize you were using machines that pale in comparison.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

SewerRatz said:


> If you like upright drum machines I would start with Spartan as the best, then Ridgid and some of the Eel drums are nice (Model N). If you prefer a sled style machine Grolitz, and Mytanna do a good job. Stay far away from Duracable machines, I have it on a good source that they break down often and are a royal PITA to repair. Now if you like sectional machines I would start with Ridgid, then look at Rothenberger, and finally Eel. Since you are a Marco user I would bet the Spartan machines would be your best bet. You will be amazed and realize you were using machines that pale in comparison.


 You are very wrong about Duracable machines. They are built like tanks and are far superior to Spartans new China garbage. Duracable upright machines are the very best sewer and drain equipment I've ever used and like yourself, I've been doing this a very long time.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Stay away from Trojan Worldwide. Very far away.


----------



## titaniumplumbr (Jun 11, 2014)

K-60 a couple rolls of cable and all assorted heads a good way will work great for you also and a large vac unit


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Drain Pro said:


> You are very wrong about Duracable machines. They are built like tanks and are far superior to Spartans new China garbage. Duracable upright machines are the very best sewer and drain equipment I've ever used and like yourself, I've been doing this a very long time.


Just wait till it breaks, you will change your mind. I have seen dozens of the durajunk... er I mean Duracable machines broken down and the repair tech cussing a storm.

I have a newer Spartan, has a made in the USA tag on it. It runs as good as my 40 year old Spartan. and I can easily get parts for the 40 year old unit as I can the new unit.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

I've got a k60 and a spartan 2001, haven't used the 2001 since I got my k60, ill probably sell the 2001 when I get my camera, cuz then ill get a Root Ranger for my jetter. MAYBE!


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

SewerRatz said:


> Just wait till it breaks, you will change your mind. I have seen dozens of the durajunk... er I mean Duracable machines broken down and the repair tech cussing a storm. I have a newer Spartan, has a made in the USA tag on it. It runs as good as my 40 year old Spartan. and I can easily get parts for the 40 year old unit as I can the new unit.


 What exactly breaks on them? Please be specific. I know Spartan machines inside and out and I can say that they are far more prone to breaking down then Duracable, especially if they're given to careless men. Maybe the repair tech was cussing because he didn't have much experience with Duracable? I've been taking drain machines apart and repairing them since I'm about 12 years old. I know what makes a quality machine and I can say that Duracable is quality, newer Spartan is not. I own both. Do you? The made in USA sticker means nothing. I posted this before, a Spartan rep told me straight up, made in China and assembled in USA. I should also mention that my DM175 has a 3 year warranty and my DM150 has a 2 year. What's Spartans warranty?


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I have been around drain machines all my life. I am now 45 years old and been using drain machines of every make and brand that has been available to me since I was 7 years old going on jobs with my father. 

He (my father) taught me the ins and out of every machine. As for Spartan machines the only thing we ever had to do was normal maintenance to the machines. Which is belts, brushes, bearings for the feed, stair climber belts, and the occasional forward reverse switch.

The repair shop I speak of is A J Coleman, and it was Marvin that told me they are a royal PITA to work on. He has been selling the Duracable ju.. rods for well over 20 years. I would take Marvin's word over anyone that just recently started using Duracable because they are upset with Spartan for supposedly using Chinese parts. As for what breaks on them, its the direct drive unit.

I can assure you that Duracable is not 100% made in the USA either. Here is a link to there website http://duracable.com/ please show me where it says made in the USA.

Here on this page of Spartan's website second paragraph they say USA built products http://www.spartantool.com/about-pages-43569.php Yes they may use parts from other countries, but to make the claim it is built in the USA a certain percentage of the machines must be fabricated here in the USA. Now the term assembled in the USA is a different story all together. Assembled cannot mean just a few turns of a screw driver, it has to require some skill and time to assemble the units to have that claim.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Drain Pro said:


> _~snip~_
> I should also mention that my DM175 has a 3 year warranty and my DM150 has a 2 year. What's Spartans warranty?


Hmm 3 years. please show me where that is at on their website. All I see is all their cable machines come with a 2 year warranty


> Duracable recognizes that our customer’s livelihood depends on equipment performance, that's why Duracable stands behind its products with the industry’s only two-year warranty on drain cleaning machines and a 30-day warranty on cables.


 http://duracable.com/about-magento-demo-store third paragraph down.

Also if the Spartan units were truly only assembled in the USA, they can get in a lot of trouble having Made in the USA stickers on the machines and making that claim on their website.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

SewerRatz said:


> Hmm 3 years. please show me where that is at on their website. All I see is all their cable machines come with a 2 year warranty http://duracable.com/about-magento-demo-store third paragraph down. Also if the Spartan units were truly only assembled in the USA, they can get in a lot of trouble having Made in the USA stickers on the machines and making that claim on their website.


1.Check out the Duracable catalog. The warranties are clearly stated. 
2. What percentage of Spartan machine parts are made in the USA ? What components?
3. Trouble for the made in USA sticker? Are you really that naive?
4. Yes Duracable is not entirely made here. Motor assembled in Mexico. Gearbox made in Italy. Both better than made in China. 
5. As much as I respect Marvin and the guys at AJ Coleman, I don't need them to tell me what machines to use. I'm experienced enough to make my own decisions. I think that your a bit obsessed with them. 
6. The direct drive you speak of is far superior to Spartan. 
And finally...
7. You have zero experience with Duracable equipment therefore you are not qualified to have a valid assessment. I, on the other hand own both machines discussed here therefore , I do.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Doesn't matter. Just jet it and throw the cable machines away lol


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Drain Pro said:


> 1.Check out the Duracable catalog. The warranties are clearly stated.
> 2. What percentage of Spartan machine parts are made in the USA ? What components?
> 3. Trouble for the made in USA sticker? Are you really that naive?
> 4. Yes Duracable is not entirely made here. Motor assembled in Mexico. Gearbox made in Italy. Both better than made in China.
> ...


How would you know I have zero experience? Do you personally know me to make such a claim? I may not own one but I have used the machines that where on other plumbers trucks, that facility maintenance of large factories had on site. So I have a bit of experience I would say. I worked with a plumber for a few years that all he believed in was DuraJunk machines, I eventually converted him to Spartan. 

Since you want a pi$$ing contest, here is a list of what I currently and had in my ownership.


Spartan
General
Electric Eel
Ridgid
Marco
Rothenberger
National
Flexi-Cleaner
O'Brian
Ken-Way
Milwaukee pistol rod
Porter Cable pistol rod

And now a list of machines I have used for more than a month


Duracable
Gorlitz
Mytanya
Sreco Sewer Rodders
There are a few I have owned and used that never had any names on it.

As for getting in trouble for misrepresentation of being made in the USA let me educate you a little. The following is from http://www.business.ftc.gov/documents/bus03-complying-made-usa-standard
So yes there are standards in place for making the claim of being made in the USA I do not think a company that has been around as long as Spartan would violate these standards.


> *Must U.S. content be disclosed on products sold in the U.S.?*
> 
> U.S. content must be disclosed on automobiles and textile, wool, and fur products. There’s no law that requires most other products sold in the U.S. to be marked or labeled Made in USA or have any other disclosure about their amount of U.S. content. However, manufacturers and marketers who choose to make claims about the amount of U.S. content in their products must comply with the FTC’s Made in USA policy.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

You know what Drain Pro, use and recommend what you want. Thing about the list of all the machines I posted, is each does the job as long as the operator knows a bit about drain cleaning. It doesn't matter if it is a sled, or upright drum, or a sectional machine. It all depends on the person knowing how the machine works and its quirks.

For example I know plumbers that use a Spartan 300 on heavy root blockages in 6" pipe and never have an issue, just as some with the K60 don't have any issues with the 7/8 cable in heavy blockages in 6" pipe. Where as others had nothing but problems with the two machines I just mentioned when they went to use them in 6" lines. I mean have a look the OP was using Marco, I know of 100's of drain cleaners and plumbers that would say Marco is complete junk. I'll be honest I liked Marco, it was a beast of a machine. I didn't like their autofeed though. 

So to each his own, use arguing over which is a better machine is dumb since each person's opinion will be just that an opinion.


----------



## titaniumplumbr (Jun 11, 2014)

3 good ways . three picotes 1 Vermeer 3 k-60's /k-50's .2 drum machines. 3 jetters 1 small jetter and one k-1500 and partridge in a pair tree


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

SewerRatz said:


> You know what Drain Pro, use and recommend what you want. Thing about the list of all the machines I posted, is each does the job as long as the operator knows a bit about drain cleaning. It doesn't matter if it is a sled, or upright drum, or a sectional machine. It all depends on the person knowing how the machine works and its quirks. For example I know plumbers that use a Spartan 300 on heavy root blockages in 6" pipe and never have an issue, just as some with the K60 don't have any issues with the 7/8 cable in heavy blockages in 6" pipe. Where as others had nothing but problems with the two machines I just mentioned when they went to use them in 6" lines. I mean have a look the OP was using Marco, I know of 100's of drain cleaners and plumbers that would say Marco is complete junk. I'll be honest I liked Marco, it was a beast of a machine. I didn't like their autofeed though. So to each his own, use arguing over which is a better machine is dumb since each person's opinion will be just that an opinion.


I agree. I meant no offense.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

I've had great success with General Speedrooter 91/92's. And I'm a Ridgid guy.

David


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Hweew! Listening to all this yelling was hurting my head!


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

you can argue about auger brands all day. i run spartan and ridgid. they are not the primary tools to pay my bills. ford, chevy,dodge, milwaukee, dewalt, hilti, doesnt matter. they are all the best when you arent fixing them. i know what i prefer but will not call you out when i dont agree with what you prefer.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

K60 is a solid versatile machine. Gets job done and is safer to use than most sewer machines. I'd like to give a rothenberger a try


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

Pokemon makes a pretty good cable machine.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

sierra2000 said:


> Pokemon makes a pretty good cable machine.


Pokemons are hard to beat but unfortunately 3/8 is the largest cable you can use with them lol


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

Will said:


> Pokemons are hard to beat but unfortunately 3/8 is the largest cable you can use with them lol


Huh? Did I miss something here? I was just screwing around about the Pokemon cartoon character.


----------



## Steveking (May 16, 2014)

Duh


----------



## Azayzel62 (Jul 18, 2014)

Jake2391 said:


> We used Marco machines for 20 years and have several machines ranging from the small mini 60 to the big boys. Now that Marco is no longer in business we can no longer buy repair parts like cables, bushings, etc.. We bought a couple of General machines the other day, Mini-rooter and mini-rooter pro I believe are the names. The pro uses a 1/2 cable and has a self-feeder. The feeder has a lot of trouble retrieving the cable and the machine makes a lot of noise when most of the cable is out of the drum(sounds worse than my 20 year old machine). We returned it and now are in desperate need of a machine. We mainly need one for unstopping residential sewers 1/2x75 cable and light enough for one man to pick up? Any suggestions?



Go spartan 2100 standard roll is a 110' of cable they get the job done and break down so easy it's unheard of. They carry all different types of machines


----------



## Plumber1970 (Mar 6, 2013)

I trust spartan drum machines. I am not a big fan of rigid sectionals for large main lines. Do like the k50 for kitchen sinks and smaller drains.


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

Plumber1970 said:


> I trust spartan drum machines. I am not a big fan of rigid sectionals for large main lines. Do like the k50 for kitchen sinks and smaller drains.


I love my spartan machines. Cant say I have had to much go wrong with them. Never owned a ridgid but im sure there about the same.


----------



## Plumber1970 (Mar 6, 2013)

It's been a long time since I last used a spartan. I wish the contractors I have worked for since I last used Spartan machine would use them. 
Spartan makes a far superior machine than rigid in my humble opinion.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

It's 90% operator 10% machine that counts lol


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

I run 3 by 6 expanding blades through overhead sewers all the time now that I threw my spartan away. Never regretted the k1500 and my back thanks me every day.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

KoleckeINC said:


> I run 3 by 6 expanding blades through overhead sewers all the time now that I threw my spartan away. Never regretted the k1500 and my back thanks me every day.


About 20 years ago my father had Marvin at AJ Coleman, weld a Ridgid expanding cutter to a 3' leader for the 3/4" cable. It works really well.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Ole One-Post-Jake did pretty good. Gave us the "gimme what I want" and sat back watching 5 pages of 40+ posts roll in. :laughing:


----------

